# Carthago past model layout plans and specifications



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Can anybody please direct me to any sources for the Specifications and Layout plans for older Carthago MHs from about 2005 to 2011.

Many thanks for any replies.

Geoff


----------



## Storageman (Feb 2, 2008)

Go on here mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=MH&lang=en
refine your search to Carthago/Concorde, year, model etc and you will get pictures of the internal lay out.

John


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Storageman said:


> Go on here mobile.de/fahrzeuge/search.html?scopeId=MH&lang=en
> refine your search to Carthago/Concorde, year, model etc and you will get pictures of the internal lay out.
> 
> John


John

Thanks - I am on there regularly, but there are not finer details e.g sizes for beds, shower, tables, garage, external lockers etc.

Also photos can be a bit deceptive according to the lense used, so I would prefer to have detailed plans, because providing one has the exact overall length and width of the vehicle, one can blow up the plan and then scale-off the other dimensions, except of course the vertical ones such as garage height.

With there not being many, if any quality, 'A' Class for sale in Poland it is a matter of travelling hundreds of kilometres to view, so it is important to know what to expect to avoid wasted journeys.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I am still interested in getting more information on Carthagos, particularly recent past models and in particular ones that have a fore/aft fixed bed with walking access both sides - I cannot find info on past models on Carthago's website.

I wanted to post on the Carthagos Owners UK site but they will only let you join if you have, have had or got a Carthago on order.

That seems a strange way to operate if they want to attract new members - maybe they don't.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have you thought of contacting Southdowns of Portsmouth, they are UK agents and may well be helpful.

cabby


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> Have you thought of contacting Southdowns of Portsmouth, they are UK agents and may well be helpful.
> 
> cabby


That and the factory might be my next calls, but I have found those interested in selling new MHs less helpful than owners, for obvious reasons.

Geoff


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Oh so very true.:serious::seriouserhaps we should start a forum.>>

cabby


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi Geoff, it was this advert that put a Chic E Line at the top of my wishlist.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Geoff, have you tried doing a Google images search using make model and year?

Carthago layout 2005 brought this up.

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=C...1kAM9&dpr=0.9#tbm=isch&q=Carthago+layout+2005


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

You may already know of this site.
You can use 'Wayback Machine' to look at company's old website pages...
http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.carthago.com
Choose the year you want and click on the blue blobs on the calendar to see a grab of the site on that day.
With a bit of effort you should be able to find an English version to look back at.
It's a brilliant resource.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Geoff, have you tried doing a Google images search using make model and year?
> 
> Carthago layout 2005 brought this up.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=C...1kAM9&dpr=0.9#tbm=isch&q=Carthago+layout+2005


Trouble is Kev I do not at present know all the Model names and numbers for each year. I did get some help from Southdowns yesterday in that I now know 'I' stands for integrated - German equivalent of 'A Class' and QB for Queen Bed.

Your link gives layouts but not model numbers or dimensions and specs.

Geoff


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

chilly said:


> You may already know of this site.
> You can use 'Wayback Machine' to look at company's old website pages...
> http://web.archive.org/web/*/http://www.carthago.com
> Choose the year you want and click on the blue blobs on the calendar to see a grab of the site on that day.
> ...


Chilly

Thanks. I have played around on there a bit and have found some English pages and general description of models and layouts, but so faar I have not been able to turn up specifications page despite clicking on the Carthago index for that page.

I will try again later when I have more time.

Geoff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> Trouble is Kev I do not at present know all the Model names and numbers for each year. I did get some help from Southdowns yesterday in that I now know 'I' stands for integrated - German equivalent of 'A Class' and QB for Queen Bed.
> 
> Your link gives layouts but not model numbers or dimensions and specs.
> 
> Geoff


Like you Geoff, I had no model numbers, so my search was limited to Cathargo only, so try including the model name for better results once you know them, if you click visit page you'll get more info too.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

nicholsong said:


> Chilly
> 
> Thanks. I have played around on there a bit and have found some English pages and general description of models and layouts, but so faar I have not been able to turn up specifications page despite clicking on the Carthago index for that page.
> 
> ...


You might find that some 'images' are missing on some of the older pages (I guess they can only store so much stuff) Hopefully any dimensions will have been entered as text. Perhaps a combination of the archive site together with google images will give you the info you need.
Happy hunting, Chris


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Chris

Thanks again.

We are off travelling again at end of week and have a few things to do, so the more detailed search may have to wait.

We are not in a hurry as we have a very good MH in our Arto - it is just that I know from experience that it takes time and effort to find the right good-quality ones, because there are not that many and do not change hands so often.

Geoff


----------

